# Christmas Commercials



## Blessed (Oct 31, 2022)

It is halloween and I have watched my first christmas commercial of the year.  Lindt chocolate.  I suppose I will see christmas trees, hear christmas music and Santa the next time I leave the house!  LOL


----------



## Brookswood (Oct 31, 2022)

Several radio stations in my area used to start playing nothing but Christmas music the Friday after Thanksgiving and did not stop until Dec 26.   The last few years they have started on Nov 1st.    I am waiting to find out if they still do that. 

When I say Christmas music I mean the same 40-50 songs over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over ......... and over again.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 31, 2022)

Ugh. I'm glad I don't watch TV or listen to the radio! I'm sure I'll hear Christmas music every time I go to the store though.


----------



## Jules (Oct 31, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I'm sure I'll hear Christmas music every time I go to the store though.


Around here, I don’t.  TG

I sure have in the some stores in the US.  

Every year I see some British commercials featured by one tv news personality.  They’re usually about 2 minutes long and really clever.  The store is some man’s name.  Someone will pop in and tell Me.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 1, 2022)

What most annoys me is all the Christmas afternoon movies. It's incredible who many have been made and I can't bring myself to watch any of them. They are all too sentimental for my taste.


----------



## Remy (Nov 22, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Ugh. I'm glad I don't watch TV or listen to the radio! I'm sure I'll hear Christmas music every time I go to the store though.


Wow, I could never live like that. Though I'm sure you spend your time more wisely than I do.


----------

